# P1445 help



## nad3k (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello,

I'm working on fixing P1445 (EVAP canister purge volume control valve) issue and need some help. I took the purge volume control valve (attached to the intake manifold) apart and found charcoal in it and the lines. That led me to inspect the canister, canister purge valve, etc. I'm trying to figure out what the part is that connects the canister and the purge solenoid valve, white circular plastic piece with 4 inlets. One of the lines (believe it's coming from the fuel tank) is broken off and need to replace the part it connects to, but can't find it. 

Since there was charcoal in the purge volume control valve, I plan to replace the canister, vent valve solenoid, and am not sure if I should also replace the purge solenoid valve? I plan to blow out the purge line with compressed air after disconnecting from the purge volume control valve.

Thanks,

Chris


----------

